# Need 5.1 speaker for my Bumblebee!!!!!



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

*Suggest me a 5.1 Speaker for my computer.*

*Purpose*-Watching movies,listening to music and playing games.

*Budget*-*Rs 6K/- *

*Brand to choose*-

*Altec Lansing
Logitech 
Creative
Edifier
Or any brand you like to mention
*

Cheers
Tenida
de la grandi Mephistopheles yak yak!!

Bump¥¥


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

Logitech Z506 would be the best if you can increase your budget.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

^^But Z506 is avail for 5k...

Tenida, if u inc. ur budget a bit, u can get Edifier DA5000 from letsbuy with coupon...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

So how much it costs??
Is this speaker
[YOUTUBE]ayxtm2YKawA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

Logitech site shows its over 7k!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> So how much it costs??
> Is this speaker
> 
> 
> ...



Thats DA5000 *'PRO'* it would cost ~9k...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok. 
So Edifier one is better than Logitech Z506?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

^^Yep...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida, also look for Philips 5.1 Speaker system. I know you guys think I'm crazy to recommend such a uncommon brand but I've hands-on experience with Philips 5.1 system which my my friend has purchased after my suggestion. Philips speakers also won best value for money award in Digit magazine reviews.

Have a look at *Philips Mms460 Speaker 5.1 @ 4.8K *. The speaker looks really cool. Here is the *Link*


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Have a look at *Philips Mms460 Speaker 5.1 @ 4.8K *. The speaker looks really cool. Here is the *Link*



How is Sound quality in it *Cilus*? 
My bro has *this* 5.1 from philips(he won at his office lucky draw) in his PC... They are total crap... Sub distorts at deep lows, highs are very poor... Overall - muddy even with EQ tweaking...

On seeing the specs of Philips Mms460, 
Satellite speaker freq range:
*200*-20.000 Hz
Subwoofer freq range:
20-*180* Hz

There is a gap @ freq. 180-200Hz the speaker suffers @lower mids...

Another thing to be noted is the Signal-to-Noise ratio is not mentioned....
Sorry Cilus, But I doubt this unit..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Have a look at Philips Mms460 Speaker 5.1 @ *4.8K*. The speaker looks really cool. Here is the *Link*



Link shows 5.8k ! typo?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Link shows 5.8k ! typo?



Rediff prices are high, Philips Mms460 will be less than 4.5K..


----------



## d3p (Sep 20, 2011)

IMO get a 2.1 &  save a bit more & then get a decent sound card like Xonar DX.

The main reason, one should avoid basic 5.1 like Z506 is the cable length between Woofer & Satellites.

In case of Z506, Tenida need to have a good room dedicated for it & even with onboard the experience is just pathetic.

For a desktop, a decent 2.1 like Altec Lancing VS4621 is enough until unless tenida becomes a audiophile. 

its just an a experience which i learnt, when i had paired X540 with Onboard & later switched to Z2300 with Xonar.

Frankly, for music a basic 2.1 is quite sufficient, but when it is paired with a monster like Xonar, then expect a lot more from it. Specially for gaming or Movies Z506 may sound good, but think on the other hand even, *"How to set 5.1ch up right, when OP don't have a good room ???"*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 20, 2011)

I recommend the FX5051 awesome bass  if u can find one price approx 8.5-9K or VS3251(which i currently own)@5.5K  if u can find one 
FX5051 - Archive Computer Speakers at Altec Lansing

also heard a lot about F&D  F6000


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> IMO get a 2.1 &  save a bit more & then get a decent sound card like Xonar DX.
> 
> The main reason, one should avoid basic 5.1 like Z506 is the cable length between Woofer & Satellites.
> 
> ...



My motherboard i.e. MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) comes up with *THX Certified Onboard sound card.*
*Here its specification-*
THX TruStudio PRO

THX is a trade mark of a high-end audio/visual reproduction standard for movies, home theaters, computer speakers and other audio devices. THX Certified Audio products are designed to let users experience movies & videos as live show. The true sound effect can make high definition video more powerful.
*
Features*
- A high-fidelity sound reproduction standard
- Accurately reproduce the fullest audio experience of movie, music and game soundtracks

I have quite decent room for 5.1 setup.BTW. i have Logitech X210 2.1 speaker but i need surround sound experience like movie hall not like IMAX or Inox but decent enough.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> My motherboard i.e. MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) comes up with
> THX TruStudio PRO
> 
> THX is a trade mark of a high-end audio/visual reproduction standard for movies, home theaters, computer speakers and other audio devices. THX Certified Audio products are designed to let users experience movies & videos as live show. The true sound effect can make high definition video more powerful.
> ...



U cant feel the difference unless, u have a THX certified or atleast a decent pair of Headphones/speakers...

The MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) boasts Realtek ALC892 audio chipset which is a decent chipset for users unless they are audiophile...

I guess what *d3p5kor* is trying to imply is, get the best out of ur budget...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

So what should i do now??

Should i get the ASUS DX sound card and then any good speaker ??


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

^^Not necessarily... First decide what u really need(2.1 or 5.1). Get it. Depending on what u get, u can decide whether u need a SC or not..

If its 5.1, my vote holds for Edifier DA5000


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Edifier DA5000 without any second thought. 

P.S. Is it available at kolkata?


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ take a look at here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1492924-post5560.html


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Should i get the ASUS DX sound card and then any good speaker ??



Get the speakers, if u are happy with sound quality u dont need SC.. But if u add a sound card like DX u'll definitely feel the diff.


----------



## d3p (Sep 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> My motherboard i.e. MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) comes up with *THX Certified Onboard sound card.*
> *Here its specification-*
> THX TruStudio PRO
> 
> ...



Even though they are certified, they may sound little better compared to any other onboard but a Dedicated Sound Card may enable a option for you to hook up some heavier 5.1's like DA5000, assuming you can upgrade another 5.1 soon.

Like what *Megamind* suggested, 5.1's like Onkyo, Logitech Z5550 or even Edifier DA5000 will be a nice suggestion that we can provide you atm, but if you look back at your budget then surely not.

If you want theatre like experince then definitely IMO get a Sound Card like Xonar DX, even your current *Logitech X210 2.1* will roar like some sound-king.

the ball is at your court, you can decide.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 21, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> If you want theatre like experince then definitely IMO get a Sound Card like Xonar DX, even your current *Logitech X210 2.1* will roar like some sound-king.



Umm... I dont think X210 is powerful enough to take advantage of a sound card...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanxx a lot for the suggestion Debasish and Megamind.I am getting 
Edifier DA5000 and Asus Sonax DX sound card after Durga PUJA 
Cheers
Tenida


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Great! Bhaiphonta gift?


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 21, 2011)

@topic,
MMS460 is one of the best VFM 5.1 system available in the market today. 
Btw, i am not sure whether Philips is still selling this product. Ask, for a demo...you'll be surprised with the sound imaging & quality it offers. 
Z506 on other hand are good but simply can't match the MMS460's woofer and satellites performance.
Anyways...glad you've made a decision.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 21, 2011)

go for logitech z623 for 7500 if you are not satisfied by on board sound card then only go for asus xonar.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

^^Thanxx for the suggestion but i need 5.1 speaker system.



Skud said:


> Great! Bhaiphonta gift?



Yes You're ryt.


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats in advance.  Lucky brother.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 21, 2011)

you may get some nice puja/diwali offers too


----------



## jagdish (Sep 21, 2011)

you are welcome dude,Actually most of audio files can't take advantages of 5.1 speakers so you will not feel any difference than 2.1 counterpart, but if watching movie is your primary criteria then go for 5.1.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

^^Thanxx mate....yeah my main criteria is to experience sound like a hall.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 21, 2011)

@Tenida:How much is the total cost ? 

do you live in  a place without neighbours?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

Speaker-Rs 6.45k.
Sound card-Around Rs 4k.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ take a look at here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1492924-post5560.html



Thanks for the link. 



Tenida said:


> Thanxx a lot for the suggestion Debasish and Megamind.I am getting
> Edifier DA5000 and Asus Sonax DX sound card after Durga PUJA
> Cheers
> Tenida



Nice choices.  Best of luck!!


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2011)

Tenida,then go for logitech Z623 for 6,500 it has 200watts of roaring power and you will enjoy music and will have theatre like experience.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ Nice bump by you in this thread. hehe...


----------



## onlytanmoy (Dec 27, 2011)

Tenida, so which speaker set & sound card you finally settled upon? and yea, share your experience with the same plz.


----------

